# Dog won't retrieve...



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 3 yr old chocolate lab (female). She has always been a pretty solid retriever. I recently got a yellow lab pup (female). They get along really well with each other. I have been working them seperately for a couple of short sessions per day. The pup is coming along well, but lately, my choc has been horrible. She will not retrieve anything. If she even makes an attempt, she will not even pick it up, or if she does, she will drop it on the way back. This is both on land and water. Any suggestions/ideas? Think she is acting this way cause she is jealous??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Force fetch. Retrieving should never be "optional"...

and ya, she's probably needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

try her on a dead pigeon and see what she does with it. if she loves the bird and retrieves very well with it and then you go and toss a dummy right after a couple tosses with the bird and she shows little interest in the dummy, then FF is a viable option because she just wants to retrieve what she wants and like what was posted earlier, that is not an option.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have heard of force fetching, but am not really familiar with it. I know there are a couple of different approaches to it. Can you guys point me in the right direction? Maybe refer a book or something...

Thanks!


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... asics-dvd/
this is a great DVD by one of the top retriever trainers in the country that does a great job showing force fetch. it has a ton of other helpfull things for the beginning retriever trainer as well.

the top dog book and dvd also shows force fetch http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/top-dog/

hopefully that helps ya.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

I would advise against FF your dog if their attitude toward retrieving is poor. You will more then likely end up with a bigger problem then you have now. Mike Lardy says, "the attitude you force on, is the attitude you force in"! Make retrieving fun for he/she fun again. Polish singles are a great way to perk up the attitude!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

How about kiting a live pigeon, letting her flush it, shoot in the air and letting her retrieve it after it lands a short ways away? Or maybe even shooting some pigeons for her out on some farms, etc. or even buying a couple and shooting the flushed kited/wing clipped? Just some thoughts? Live birds might get her going again.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

take her back to square one. Take her inside, to a hallway, where there isn't anything to distract her. Take a handful of treats with you, and only dole them out when she brings the dummy to hand. Don't give positive reinforcement unless she does it right. But wave the dummy around, get her worked up and excited, and make a game out of it. A dog that retrieves because in her mind it's fun will outperform one who's doing it because he doesn't have a choice every time.


----------

